# Using a car not on the account for UberEats



## Whybeme (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi I’m new to doing UberEats I’m curious what can happen if I use a different car than what’s on my account? I have 4 cars in the household only one was new enough to meet the requirements. It’s an suv and doesn’t get the best fuel economy. So I want to use one of the other cars. Will I get in trouble. It’s only food delivery not moving people so not that the car is seen really. Thanks


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Whybeme said:


> Hi I'm new to doing UberEats I'm curious what can happen if I use a different car than what's on my account? I have 4 cars in the household only one was new enough to meet the requirements. It's an suv and doesn't get the best fuel economy. So I want to use one of the other cars. Will I get in trouble. It's only food delivery not moving people so not that the car is seen really. Thanks


Technically, yes....you could get deactivated if reported since it is not in compliance with the Terms of Service. However, there is very little risk of that. I rarely do EATS...usually only with a rental car. You are making a smart decision by using a different car for EATS. Best of luck. May the Force be with you.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Most people don't care what you're driving to deliver their food, but on the flip side, if you piss the person off whose food you are delivering, they will almost certainly report you. You would probably get a warning the first time though.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Check the required years specifically for Eats only. In some markets they allow much older and 2 door cars.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Whybeme said:


> Hi I'm new to doing UberEats I'm curious what can happen if I use a different car than what's on my account? I have 4 cars in the household only one was new enough to meet the requirements. It's an suv and doesn't get the best fuel economy. So I want to use one of the other cars. Will I get in trouble. It's only food delivery not moving people so not that the car is seen really. Thanks


As long as you don't give the requestors a reason to complain, you can drive anything you want.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> As long as you don't give the requestors a reason to complain, you can drive anything you want.


Not true. Requester isn't concerned with accidents while on the app. Uber lawyers, insurance companies: different story.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I got into an accident while doing UE. Not interested in getting Uber involved, used my personal insurance instead.


----------



## Whybeme (Dec 13, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> Check the required years specifically for Eats only. In some markets they allow much older and 2 door cars.


2006 is the year I have an 09 which the wife drives and is the one I signed up to drive but my personal daily driver is a 95.

I didn't realize uber had insurance on the car while you are working. Wouldn't it be your own insurance since your an independent contractor? The person you hit doesn't need to know you are out making Uber deliveries.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Whybeme said:


> 2006 is the year I have an 09 which the wife drives and is the one I signed up to drive but my personal daily driver is a 95.
> 
> I didn't realize uber had insurance on the car while you are working. Wouldn't it be your own insurance since your an independent contractor? The person you hit doesn't need to know you are out making Uber deliveries.


The severity of the accident is a factor in how 
much becomes 'need to know' and for whose lawyer. In my market, the requirements are 2002 for people rides. 1997 for UberEats and 2010 for airport pick-up. A line has to be drawn somewhere.


----------

